# mercedes hymer "16 wheels need your help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

can some help me out ,i have done a lot of research on this subject , the subject is the 709 mercedes bus , you see them locally every where !.
well i know that these wheels fit the 410 mercedes hymer 700/660/ ect,ect, . but can any one help or put me in touch with some one who will help find some wheels 7 in all .cannot afford new so as the 709 is no longer in use widely as they are coming to thier end can you help me . i need them for my hymer 660 ,

thank,s again to you all , have a great life .


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Try a commercial scrap yard or Google Dronsfield. They are great for Mercs, but don't know if they do much in the way of commercial stuff. They're very helpful and should be able to point you in the right direction. H


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: mercedes hymer "16 wheels need your help !!!!!!!!!!*

Try http://www.yell.com and entering "Car & Commercial Vehicle Dismantlers" at whichever location you want.

Dougie.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Bus companies used to use a lot of 609 and 709 mercs mini/midi buses, try a bus breakers.
Malc


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you are anywhere near the North East I can get you some no problem.


Richard...


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks again you guys , what can i say , your great !!!!!!!!*


thanks again , it is great to belong to a forum ,like i say is great full of like minded .

but hey richard will get back to you , thanks mate !!

asprin , malc , 
thanks again , denton.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If it is any help, we will be travelling to the Derby area then up to Newark and York next month. Like I said I can get you Merc 709 rims in good condition free of charge. (are they the type that has the small washer on the wheel stud?). 


Richard...


----------



## 113347 (Jun 15, 2008)

hello was interested to read your post i allso have a mercedes hymer 670 model on a 410 chassis and am trying to upgrade the cruising speed so it doesnt sound as tho im killing it i only want to go at a nice 55/60 but as you know at these speeds it really is thrashing it and mpg suffers ..i read about you putting 709 wheels on yours did it all go well .i have been looking into changing the rear axle to a 412 sprinter but after working out the diff ratio i found that a 412 has the same ratio at 4.18/1 and mine allready has a ratio of 4/1 i was allso looking at a mercedes 609 diff and having measured everything was sure i could fit it as it looked exactly the same but only had a ratio of 3.72 so would give only 8 mph more at the same revs = 370 rpm less at 55mph .. so buying a set of pref 609 wheels with 205 r 16c tyres so hopefully they dont interfere with the springs is the most simple way to go allso if you look on this web site its in my opinion quite interesting www.differentials.com/calc thanx tim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wheely rare*

Hello Denton,

I have been trying to get hold of a set for some time now, like you seven. I have been in-touch with Dronsfield and others many times over the last couple of years to no avail. Plenty of 5 stud 2 & 3 Series wheels around but 4 and 6 are like dobby horse as you cannot get alloys for the twin wheel axle so owners don't replace them.

We use the van a lot all year round and have winter tyres fitted. I want to fit a size larger all season tyre for summer use.

My Nephew is the Sales Manager at a Mercedes Dealership and he is going to order a set of seven for me. I will of course have to pay for them but decided to bite the bullet and go for it.

Best of luck,
Trev.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Trev, I have sent you a PM with some info .

Richard...


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I read the title of this wrong - 'mercedes hymer 16 wheels'. Wow I thought, that has to be a big hymer to have 16 wheels, wonder how they are laid out  

My presence here was entirely to be nosy but I have still learnt something ... if i ever buy a hymer that needs 16" wheels I know who to talk to. :lol:


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> If it is any help, we will be travelling to the Derby area then up to Newark and York next month. Like I said I can get you Merc 709 rims in good condition free of charge. (are they the type that has the small washer on the wheel stud?).
> 
> Richard...


Hi Richard, Is it still possible to get a set of these wheels?
If so I would be very interested as my 660 is booked into TB turbos in August for a "forced breath of fresh air" transplant and I'd like to get a larger set of wheels than the 14"'s i have on at the moment.
 Keith...


----------



## 113347 (Jun 15, 2008)

Richard...[/quote]

Hi Richard, Is it still possible to get a set of these wheels?
If so I would be very interested as my 660 is booked into TB turbos in August for a "forced breath of fresh air" transplant and I'd like to get a larger set of wheels than the 14"'s i have on at the moment.
 Keith...[/quote]


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I may well be interested, but as others have expressed their interest previously, I wouldnt want to "jump in".

So I will see how other members enquiries pan out first.


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm still awaiting info from Mercedes as to which wheels will fit  they are not very forthcoming


----------



## 113347 (Jun 15, 2008)

wheels are gone thanx tim


----------

